# Unscalded tripe?



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I added this to my raw order last month just to try it out. Obviously it's not green but my dogs love it. I've used it for training/tracking and supplementing in their regular diet.

Anyone know anything about its nutritional value?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> I added this to my raw order last month just to try it out. Obviously it's not green but my dogs love it. I've used it for training/tracking and supplementing in their regular diet.
> 
> Anyone know anything about its nutritional value?



What does it look like? Is it white, or more brownish?

That term is new to me. It didn't say "uncleaned," right? Just unscalded?

Maybe it's something between green ("as is") tripe and the cleaned, scalded, bleached tripe sold in grocery stores (which doesn't really have much value to the dog aside from its chewiness, which, if it's left in its natural-size pieces, is probably a pretty good dental scrubber and jaw exerciser; it does have protein, of course, and probably B12).

If it's just rinsed with cold water and otherwise unprocessed, it may retain some of the probiotics that green tripe (which is actually more brown than green) is loaded with.



If you let us know what it looks like, or if there's better processing info with it, I/we can probably make a better guess about its value.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

It's pale with a brownish skin on it. It comes in pretty big chunks and it still has a mild stink to it, not too bad but the dogs perk right up for it. 
I do think it's something in between the green tripe and the bleached stuff.

The guy at the wholesale poultry/meat plant offers it to raw feeders in #30 boxes. No description other than the name.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> It's pale with a brownish skin on it. It comes in pretty big chunks and it still has a mild stink to it, not too bad but the dogs perk right up for it.
> I do think it's something in between the green tripe and the bleached stuff.
> 
> The guy at the wholesale poultry/meat plant offers it to raw feeders in #30 boxes. No description other than the name.


Well ..... cheap and kinda smelly and not white: I'd probably buy it. :lol:


JMO.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> If it's cheap and kinda smelly and not white, I'd probably buy it. JMO.


Gotta love the "kinda smelly" determination. "You know you're a raw feeder when....."


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I "just" found a source for tripe, it comes thru USDA inspectors & is washed, not green, comes boxed & I buy bones also, same place. Had to get licensed to get it but very happy with results. I'm in So. Cal. PM me if interested. Yeah it smells too!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Steve I live in New Hampshire. Our state Motto is "live free or die"

Sorry you had to get licensed to buy tripe!! I just place an order and load it into the van!

The same process for our firearms too! I just go buy one!

Sound's like the same thing I'm buying. I pay $1.45 per lb. How much is it costing you?


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

I am in SoCal (well Central Coast anyway) and buy tripe on a very regular basis, with no license... Was there some special reason you ended up with this "licensed only" tripe? For resale or something?


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Lori Gallo said:


> I added this to my raw order last month just to try it out. Obviously it's not green but my dogs love it. I've used it for training/tracking and supplementing in their regular diet.
> 
> Anyone know anything about its nutritional value?


Check out this link. It has a study done by a lab to determine the nutritional value of "Green Tripe". Hope it helps! 
http://www.truecarnivores.com/nutrition/green-tripe/


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

James Kotary said:


> Check out this link. It has a study done by a lab to determine the nutritional value of "Green Tripe". Hope it helps!
> http://www.truecarnivores.com/nutrition/green-tripe/


That's good info for the real green stuff but what I'm getting is somewhere in between.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Had to license because it came from USDA slaughter house. CA sucks much like our govt. more control. It's said people are pouring out of here. I'd leave if I could find the right place. 
I was getting tripe direct, almost out of the cow then I'd have to wash it, then wash myself. Now I know why buffalo hunters of old had only other hunters as friends. What I do for my dogs, Yuk! \\/


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

"What I do for my dogs, Yuk!"

Well the price is ok, it's not as smelly or messy as the real green tripe, but the dogs love it so I guess its on my list. My older dog will thank me.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

The Yuk part wasn't about the dogs it was about the real green tripe straight from the cow, Yuk!!!


----------

